

Ask HN: Best statistical resources - tixocloud

I&#x27;m interested in improving my statistical skills. I have a good understanding of basic stats but would like to dive into more advanced statistics (particularly in soccer). Are there any good statistical books&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;resources that you would recommend? Thanks in advance.
======
mikecb
Don't know about soccer, but both of Andrew Gelman's books are bibles for me
(economics). Data Analysis Using Regression and Hierarchical/Multilevel
Modeling[1] and Bayesian Data Analysis[2]. He uses R. They're approachable,
but get into some real hardcore stats.

[1]
[http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~gelman/arm/](http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~gelman/arm/)
[2]
[http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~gelman/book/](http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~gelman/book/)

------
jcr
There were some suggestions in these previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8491378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8491378)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8348769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8348769)

I recall a recent discussion where people made some book recommendations, but
unfortunately, I can't find it.

~~~
tixocloud
That's fine. Really appreciate the links - I'll go through them.

------
stevetjoa
I have yet to go through it, but there is OnlineStatBook:
[http://onlinestatbook.com/index.html](http://onlinestatbook.com/index.html)

Chapter 1:
[http://onlinestatbook.com/2/introduction/introduction.html](http://onlinestatbook.com/2/introduction/introduction.html)

------
johnm132
see the post on the world cup and stats/ML/NN on sportsandillumination.com

